# Return fire from SC



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

A while back I sent a little selection to @jayzon to try, after finding out he somehow met and married a fine gal from my tiny home town. He decided I needed some return fire and hit it out of the park with a great selection back to me. Well done Jason - thanks for these, I will enjoy putting fire to each of them !


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit there. Great selections!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Nice hit! You should know better than to mess with guys from SC Tony.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

TreySC said:


> Nice hit! You should know better than to mess with guys from SC Tony.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


You keep quiet Trey. I might need to send a package to SC just even things out !


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> You keep quiet Trey. I might need to send a package to SC just even things out !


Go ahead, we can send one right back to NY!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit for a great bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice!!!!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome hit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done comrades.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

So much destruction around these parts lately. Nice sticks gents!


----------



## jayzon (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok guys, I'm wayyy behind but everything is starting to make sense now!!!! You see, several weeks ago I was pulling into my drive and noticed my mailbox was obliterated!!! The red lever was stuck in a nearby tree, both sides and the top of my mailbox were gone, like it imploded!!! Soot everywhere, burnt post, even a couple burnt bird feathers... The mail lady wasn't injured but she wasn't too happy because I believe she got caught up in the tail end of the explosion when she was driving away. The only thing left behind was a box slap loaded with some amazing sticks from the one and only @WNYTony My first bomb and it was glorious!!! I will try my best to get the pic up because its very deserving!!!! @WNYTony is TOP NOTCH!!! Hope u enjoy!!!!!!


----------

